# Harrisons twins to Kentucky



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> This is starting to become routine.
> 
> Another ESPNU news conference, another NBA-bound basketball recruit -- or, in this case, two top-rated recruits -- another briefly tense moment for fans, another recruiting victory for John Calipari. It's practically clockwork.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/collegebasketballnation/post/_/id/64856/harrison-twins-choose-kentucky


----------



## xu95 (Apr 5, 2003)

ugh. I wanted them to go to Maryland.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

What's funny is, as they were announcing they said something along the lines of "We'll be spending our next four years at Kentucky."

Who the hell are they fooling? The next four years? Not a chance.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

what i want to know are the contract details
like how much are they going to make in the year they are there?
:makeadeal


----------

